# Не устанавливается Kdenlive на gentoo linux

## dibusure

Здравствуйте, я пытаюсь установить kdenlive, очень долго искал ( 2 дня ). Так и не нашёл. Сразу говорю, что новичок в gentoo, пришёл с Arch linux из-за openrc, по совету друга.

Stdin:

```
sudo emerge kdenlive
```

Stdout:

```
Password: 

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-libs/libsdl2:0

  (media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.16:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="joystick opengl sound threads video -X -alsa (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -dbus -fcitx4 -gles1 -gles2 -haptic -ibus -jack -kms -libsamplerate -nas -oss -pipewire -pulseaudio -sndio -static-libs -udev -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X joystick opengl sound threads video -alsa (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -dbus -fcitx4 -gles1 -gles2 -haptic -ibus -jack -kms -libsamplerate -nas -oss -pipewire -pulseaudio -sndio -static-libs -udev -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" pulled in by

    media-libs/libsdl2[X,opengl,video] required by (media-libs/mlt-7.0.1:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ffmpeg frei0r qt5 sdl xml -debug -gtk -jack -libsamplerate -opencv -opengl -python -rtaudio -rubberband -test (-vdpau) -vidstab -xine" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

                       ^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

!!! Enabling --newuse and --update might solve this conflict.

!!! If not, it might help emerge to give a more specific suggestion.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=sys-auth/polkit-0.110" has unmet requirements.

- sys-auth/polkit-0.119-r2::gentoo USE="introspection nls pam -elogind -examples -gtk -kde (-selinux) -systemd -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( elogind systemd )

(dependency required by "sys-fs/udisks-2.9.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-frameworks/solid-5.84.0-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-apps/kdenlive-21.08.0::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kdenlive" [argument])

```

Помогите пожалуйста!

----------

## alextomsk

необходимо установить флаг "elogind" глобально в make.conf либо конкретно для пакета sys-auth/polkit

обновить мир с ключами --newuse --update

----------

